# Michael Haykin's Testimony



## JM (Sep 27, 2008)

On Wednesday, the Center for Worldview and Culture on the campus of The Southern Baptist Theological Seminary sponsored a “Coming to Truth” discussion with Dr. Michael Haykin. This was the first of what promises to be a series of conversations in which faculty members will describe their intellectual journey, including their thoughts, events, and processes, that led them to conclude that Christianity is the universal truth. This first lecture/testimony was by Dr. Michael Haykin. The audio for this lecture is now available for download.​
The Andrew Fuller Center for Baptist Studies » “Coming to Truth” Audio Now Available


----------

